# Motores tocadiscos



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2021)

No es mio , solo lo vi de casualidad !

*"Motores de varios tipos en 220V para revisar, seguramente todos funcionan, algunos sacados de tocadiscos en uso"*

Enjoy !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2021)

Tampoco es mío , también visto de casualidad !





__





						Войдите на Facebook
					

Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




					www.facebook.com


----------

